# Epek Heads



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

Epek, we need an update!!!


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

YES PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

There must not BE an update. I posted a thread like this a month or so ago....no response. I PM'd EPEK....no response. I went to the website and submitted a question....no response. But it actually worked out perfect. It gave me time to really think about it and I decided to just stay with my trusty muzzy's.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It is not cheap or easy to come out with a product like this, especially where they are striving for perfection. From what I have seen these will eat your muzzy's for lunch. 8)


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

jahan said:


> It is not cheap or easy to come out with a product like this, especially where they are striving for perfection. From what I have seen these will eat your muzzy's for lunch. 8)


I don't doubt at all that they will be a great broadhead IF they ever come to pass (this is why they had my interest to begin with). For me personally, customer service is a huge factor when it comes to making a purchase. I just feel that if I was trying to develop and market a product (no matter how expensive or difficult it may be), I would go out of my way to keep my potential customers informed. If you have a website devoted to your product which includes a link to where potential customers can submit questions or inquiries, I think I would make sure that I responded to those submissions in a timely matter. This may not bother most people, but it does me. Just my OPINION.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

legacy said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > It is not cheap or easy to come out with a product like this, especially where they are striving for perfection. From what I have seen these will eat your muzzy's for lunch. 8)
> ...


I understand what you are saying and customer service should be a high priority.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I am sure when they actually _have_ customers the customer service will be second to none...remember they haven't _sold_ anything yet. :roll:

Give them a minute to get this perfect, it is close...btw, if you read back there have been MANY posts offering feedback on their progress.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I am sure when they actually _have_ customers the customer service will be second to none...remember they haven't _sold_ anything yet. :roll:


Seems like bad business practice to me. But like I said, this is MY opinion.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

jahan said:


> It is not cheap or easy to come out with a product like this, especially where they are striving for perfection. From what I have seen these will eat your muzzy's for lunch. 8)


All we want to know is, when's lunch?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > It is not cheap or easy to come out with a product like this, especially where they are striving for perfection. From what I have seen these will eat your muzzy's for lunch. 8)
> ...


 :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > It is not cheap or easy to come out with a product like this, especially where they are striving for perfection. From what I have seen these will eat your muzzy's for lunch. 8)
> ...


AMEN!


----------



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow, I didn’t mean to start a “Epek bashing”…I will certainly hold out for them but I’m just getting antsy cause it is such a freakin good idea and I cant wait to shoot them and their local nonetheless.. Don’t mind me


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

FLY741 said:


> Wow, I didn't mean to start a "Epek bashing"&#8230;I will certainly hold out for them but I'm just getting antsy cause it is such a freakin good idea and I cant wait to shoot them and their local nonetheless.. Don't mind me


PLEASE don't take my comments as "bashing". I think they have a great idea and like I said, if they can finalize their prototype, it will be a great product. FLY741, we want the same answers you are looking for!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Maybe THEY don't even know EXACT dates these bad boys will be on the market. I can't believe that people are whining and complaining about this. You can't rush perfection.....Have patience. It's sad that we live in such a world where nobody has to wait for anything any more and when they do they get all sorts of upset and annoyed. C'mon! Stop being such a cry baby and just have some FRICKIN patience.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I talked with Epek and 22 at the BBQ and I thought they said they could be purchased for 39.00 for a 3 pack directly from one of the guys involved in the project.Maybe I misunderstood. 22 had one that he was showing at the bbq also I am not much of a bowhunter but those broadheads piqued my interest. Maybe shoot 22 a pm if Epek can't be reached. I was impressed with these men when I met them at the bbq and I am sure there is a very good reason if inquiries are not being answered. Just be patient. When everyday guys put these kind of things together you have to be extremely careful because the huge sporting goods conglomerates will chew you up and spit you out if you aren't dilligent in properly protecting your intellectual property.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> Maybe THEY don't even know EXACT dates these bad boys will be on the market. I can't believe that people are whining and complaining about this. You can't rush perfection.....Have patience. It's sad that we live in such a world where nobody has to wait for anything any more and when they do they get all sorts of upset and annoyed. C'mon! Stop being such a cry baby and just have some FRICKIN patience.


I can't believe you're whining and complaining that we are whining and complaining! I can't believe we live in such a world where everyone has to "one up" everyone else! I don't think anyone want's an "exact date", just an "update". Just be FRICKEN patient with us inpatient people!!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

legacy said:


> UZ-A-BOW said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe THEY don't even know EXACT dates these bad boys will be on the market. I can't believe that people are whining and complaining about this. You can't rush perfection.....Have patience. It's sad that we live in such a world where nobody has to wait for anything any more and when they do they get all sorts of upset and annoyed. C'mon! Stop being such a cry baby and just have some FRICKIN patience.
> ...


*DEAL!* One up? Wasn't aware I was "ONE UPPING"


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="UZ-A-BOW":11xc504u]Maybe THEY don't even know EXACT dates these bad boys will be on the market. I can't believe that people are whining and complaining about this. You can't rush perfection.....Have patience. It's sad that we live in such a world where nobody has to wait for anything any more and when they do they get all sorts of upset and annoyed. C'mon! Stop being such a cry baby and just have some FRICKIN patience.
> ...


*DEAL!* One up? Wasn't aware I was "ONE UPPING"[/quote:11xc504u]

It was the only thing that came to mind. I wasn't going to spend THAT much time thinking up a response.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Where's the love? :lol: I also talked to EPEK and 22 at the BBQ about the broad heads and they are working on them, but like I said before they want them absolutely perfect. I can't believe some of the test they have put them through. Be patient all. 8)


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree, EPEK _should_ answer his inquiries. Not sure why he hasn't. If it helps I will post a few updates. Epek gave me some to put on my arrows in October, I still have those same tips on, and they are 2 prototypes out of date already. This product is forever being tweaked, updated, and improved... Epek is at his machinists everyday making it happen. One thing I know about my brother is that he is a hard worker. And when I say hard worker, I don't think that does justice. He has outdone himself on this broad head. It is unreal the time he has put in and the progress he has made. I am surprised he has been at it this diligently, this long. He flirts with 80 hrs a week, every week. The model I have on my arrows shoot great, they stay closed in flight, and they cut and penetrate like a surgeon on his honeymoon, but they are a far cry from the latest, and I feel nearly perfected, model... He has added some clever features and has made adjustments in size and shape. Throughout the process he has become a mad scientist. I don't know if he will ever be satisfied.

I guess we are all understandably impatient. I attribute that to a couple of times that epek jumped the gun. A proverbial "Mission Accomplished" Banner, if you will. I can't tell you if there is a release date, because I don't know of one. Who knows? I wouldn't be surprised if folks had to resort to muzzies for another season, but at the same time something tells me a lot of you will watch these things get buried into hide in about 9-10 months. He will be making the trip back to the ATA show next month which should motivate the process.

As far as his customer service goes, well it sucks  ... I'll help him with that. Who knows, maybe he could make that my full time job. Better play my cards right...


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

idiot with a bow, thanks for the information!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update idiot!

Its good to know things are moving along. And I hope after EPEK reads this he'll remember that customer service is very important for a business. Very important. A simple call or PM could perserve that customer for LIFE. And bring more to the table.

For instance, I charge $109.95 per _mouse _removed. And people pay it, every day. But they're not just paying for that mouse, they're paying for peace of mind, good quality, outstanding service, and well...me!

If he forgets that, him and his investors, will have a tough road ahead.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I will try and clear up any muddy water that may have been stirred along the way. 

Two whitetails were killed with the latest version this past week. Well I say latest version but we have in fact made one more tweak since our archers left for North Dakota. We have had a bunch made in the past few days that we feel should be our final product and the ones that we will be taking to the ATA show in 1 month. 

We had the goal of providing the most durable as well as accurate broadhead on the market. Our accuracy has been unmatched by any broadhead EVER! Our other goal to achieve that was seeming on schedule from the get go until we had some opening in flight and had to go back to the drawing board in our commitment to excellence. We have put our heads together on many occasions and Epek has spent tireless hours tweaking, sanding, dremeling, grinding, and weighing hundreds of prototypes. Our thoughts have been put into action and we finally have better accuracy than any other broadhead. We have better penetration than our previous models and have done many ballistic gel shots. We have better strength than our previous models and as far as I know, we have not broken a blade and all have been ready to shoot again after cleaning a bit of blood and flesh out of them. 

Epek had the last batch anodized and sent me the photo of them and they are dead sexy. 

Trust me when I say that we are as anxious to get them in your hands as you are to get them....................but................I don't know if you have seen what people do when they feel that things aren't just perfect...................like when someone doesn't respond fast enough...............or like when someone is up on a mountain talking to God and getting the 10 major things to live by and people lose patients. ha ha Seriously we don't want these coming out too soon and have people dog on them because they have flaws that we should have taken care of before release. WE WANT THEM PERFECT! They are close.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

While G, Greg, and Scott have been the ones doing most of the "tweaking" with the head. I've been busy trying to get caught up in my own taxidermy business so I can devote more time this spring to the epek cause. My brothers and I are in the posses of getting the web sight vamped up with all the latest test results, kill shots, hunting footage, and forensic study we've put into this head overt he last year. In doing this we'll be better able to keep you guys informed and in touch with what's going on. Learning the technical side of a computer is a real challeng for a tech-tard like myself, but I am as committed to this project as any of my partners.

Please be patient guys, it WILL be worth it, I promise!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> WE WANT THEM PERFECT! They are close.


Oh goody !! We'll soon be seeing elk22 and his bro on the big screen !!

Book signing, movie contracts, the works !!! 

Saturday morning show's on TV.........*'HUNT'IN WITH THE EPEC !!*'....*'EPEC MULEY HUNTING WITH THE BEST* !!!'.....*'22 BEST VIDEO SERIES FROM THE EPEC BROS'*.....*'EPEC, WITH 22 ATTACHMENTS'*....*'HUNT WITH AN IDIOT !!!'*........*'TEX AND HIS TAKE ON THE EPEC'* !!!!..........

I'm excited !!!! :lol:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll make 5 sharp points (pun intended), and then quietly slip off into the background.

1- While I, like others, really appreciate a "perfect" product, we've already seen the awesome damage these prototypes do to the animals and most of us are anxious to get 'em as is!
2- Even "perfect" products aren't always "perfect" in every possible scenario! With this broadhead, dust, dirt, moisture, ice, a bit of vegetation, variances in equipment, shooting styles, shot angles, etc., can be factors that make a difference. Bowhunters, of all hunters, realize these types of challenges and accept them.
3- No matter how "perfect" a product is, we'll always have unsatisfied consumers. So will you!
4- Customer service always, always, always makes a difference!!
5- All viable companies continue to improve their products as new ideas, materials, manufacturing techniques, politics, consumer dynamics, economics, etc. change. If it's "perfect" already, does that mean you're not going to make improvements after they come out? Of course you will! And if they last a lifetime and there's no way of improving them, how are you going to get us to buy the new model, and thus, keep us as "customers"? I only need a dozen!

I realize that there are many unknown (to us) factors involved in converting an idea into a viable business, and you still have some legal, economical, and R & D concerns, and maybe we are too impatient, but IMHO, you've teased us long enough. We'll even pay to "test" them for you!! Don't be so hard on yourselves!

Well, I gotta go, it's almost *lunch time*!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> and you still have some legal, economical, and R & D concerns, and maybe we are too impatient, but IMHO, you've teased us long enough.


You hit the nail right on the head. Every time Greg calls me with an update I'm literally blown away at all the bagilloins of endless facets involved in getting this thing as we like to say, "perfect". Things we weren't even aware of last year at this time have come and past. We learn something new about this business of "inventing" something every day. It's both fascinating and terrifying at the same time.

Yes, it is lunch time isn't it?

I'll eat some cold pizza then it's back to the swan skinning table for my butt! :x


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess another thing to add is that EPEK is not ignorant when it comes to business matters. Not that he needs an excuse, but things are in the early stages and there are many tasks to divide his time. I am positive that he has a customer service plan that will be above the industry standard. That is how these guys are....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, I was thinking back rubs and brownies for every one.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

or a bird mount for every positive comment on the "Epeks"...of course you would have to do the work Tex... :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No. just back rubs and brownies... 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I guess another thing to add is that EPEK is not ignorant when it comes to business matters. Not that he needs an excuse, but things are in the early stages and there are many tasks to divide his time. I am positive that he has a customer service plan that will be above the industry standard. That is how these guys are....


What are you, his publicist?

Idiot.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

He's not heavy... he's my brother....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Another animal went down yesterday to the Epek XC3 broadhead. Epek was hunting with some guys but had split up. After Epek had spent some time on the hill, he returned to his truck to see his friends were gone. He drove out of the canyon to get reception and make a phone call. They mentioned that they had taken a shot at a plump old doe but figured a miss when they didn't see evidence of a hit. It had sounded good and felt like a hit but "must have missed". Wise old Epek said, "sometimes they don't leave blood right at the spot of impact, you need to come back and lets look again." They returned and went back up on the mountain to find a dead Doe with about 4 inches of snow covering her. She was only 35 yards from where they had thought a miss. The shot was a complete pass through and the head worked excellent. They did not recover the arrow but all looked well and to have done what it was asked.

Chalk one up for a few gray hairs and experience in understanding scenarios. Good job Epek

On a side note. Epek was wetting his pants as he told me the "rest of the story". They were gutting the doe and even though it was cold, she had plumped up a bit in the gut area. The guys knife caught the paunch and Epek said that he not only saw the gut explode into the guys face but he watched a stream of green slime filled goo not only shoot into the guys mouth but was sure that it had not stopped at any point in the mouth before reaching the very back of the throat..............Dry heaves ensued and memories where made!

Man this line of "WORK" is fun!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> They did not recover the arrow but all looked well and to have done what it was asked.


Shame! Shame! Thats the first or second thing I look for after shooting an animal. If they would have tried this they probably would have found their deer first instead of leaving and having somebody else set them staight. I wonder how many other animals they have left dead out in the woods. I know I dont need to explain this but your arrow will tell you alot about your shot. Blood, bone, hair, cud, crap. :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

We all live, we all learn...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Funny story... I went by the shop today to visit Greg and see the broad head... He had that doe quartered out and sitting in front of a target. Basically the rib cage with the hide still on. He was putting epeks through that thing to test them out... Pretty weird, but cool... He kind of giggled every time he shot it. The other cool thing is that you could park your truck in the exit wounds...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Funny story... The other cool thing is that you could park your truck in the exit wounds...


So what you are saying is that if I took that carcass with me to the jazz game, I could park my truck in the exit wound and would not have to pay the $8 for a parking spot?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Never pay for parking at a Jazz game. Call me and I will tell you about mine and mark's secret spot....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Never pay for parking at a Jazz game. Call me and I will tell you about mine and mark's secret spot....


Right............Its in the carcass. :lol:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

First off, Sorry. I have been very busy and bottom line, I have not been perfect in responding to inquiries. This is not because I don't want to offer the best customer service possible, it is because I am in the middle of a huge production and even though I have many that help, a large load of this project is on my shoulders right now. The main, and most essential priority is to "perfect" the product. This has been a huge project and has taken most of my time. The bottom line is this, broadheads are like parachutes, if they don't open properly, they don't have much use. We have had great success in the field, and have shot 20 animals. 17 have been very short and very easy retrievals, 2 were longer tracking events, one of which was a great shot, it just missed the front lung and went 750 yards with a huge entrance wound, a huge exit wound, a huge hole thru the liver and a huge hole thru the far lung. The other long track was a wind hindered far rear shot, but the broadhead did do enough damage to allow the hunter to get a successful follow up shot. The final animal we did not retrieve. I know that this does happen, but not retrieving this animal weighs more on my efforts than the 19 very successful results. Since that animal was not found, we could not possibly know what actually happened. I have structured a company, but have not launched the company. It could have been considered a mistake 'announcing' the product well before we perfected it. In all honesty, we announced the concept, and then let people know that we were going to produce a product that met high set standards to meet the concept. The good..... many people can't wait to get their hands on the final project and we have in essance jump started the marketing of a great product. The bad..... so many people are excited to see if we did it, they can't 'wait'. So in conclusion, I should have responded to the PM, and every single inquiry, every time, no excuses, I am sorry that I didn't. I will try to not only do better, but as the CEO of EPEK, Inc. I will follow thru with the structure of the company and insert the proper public relations and customer service departments to insure this never happens. For now, think of me as the broadhead nazi (see Seinfeld 'soup nazi') You will get in line, order properly, only come because my 'soup' tastes so good.............. or ......................... no soup for you. 

As far as the update, we are on schedule to launch at the ATA trade show in Indianapolis Jan. 8-10, and they will be available for purchase shortly after that. It has been a very interesting journey and I only look forward to the continued adventure. I want to make these things as cool as the shamwammy, these things sell themselves.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the response and I am extremely excited for the broadheads, but also excited for you and the others who have been developing this product. I know I only met you guys once, but you guys seem like top notch human beings. I hope the best for you guys and your company, it is good to see some local boys doing well.


----------

